# libbfd-2.18.so: problema dopo aggiornamento

## mrl4n

Ho recentemente aggiornato parecchie cose 

```
Thu Jun  3 07:55:12 2010 >>> app-emulation/wine-1.2_rc1                       

Thu Jun  3 20:08:12 2010 >>> dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8o                          

Thu Jun  3 20:08:41 2010 >>> dev-python/sip-4.10.2                            

Thu Jun  3 20:16:35 2010 >>> dev-python/PyQt4-4.7.3                           

Fri Jun  4 15:47:07 2010 >>> app-emulation/wine-1.2_rc2                       

Sat Jun  5 14:56:27 2010 >>> gnome-base/gnome-common-2.28.0

Sat Jun  5 14:57:55 2010 >>> dev-db/sqlite-3.6.23.1

Sat Jun  5 14:58:45 2010 >>> media-libs/libart_lgpl-2.3.21-r1

Sat Jun  5 14:59:05 2010 >>> app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.3-r1

Sat Jun  5 15:38:29 2010 >>> sys-devel/gcc-4.4.3-r2

Sat Jun  5 15:40:28 2010 >>> x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.28.0

Sat Jun  5 15:44:02 2010 >>> dev-lang/python-3.1.2-r3

Sat Jun  5 15:44:26 2010 >>> dev-util/gtk-doc-am-1.13

Sat Jun  5 15:45:07 2010 >>> app-text/rarian-0.8.1-r1

Sat Jun  5 15:48:31 2010 >>> dev-libs/glib-2.22.5

Sat Jun  5 15:50:34 2010 >>> x11-libs/pango-1.26.2

Sat Jun  5 15:51:30 2010 >>> sys-auth/consolekit-0.4.1

Sat Jun  5 15:53:10 2010 >>> gnome-base/orbit-2.14.18

Sat Jun  5 16:05:00 2010 >>> x11-libs/gtk+-2.18.9

Sat Jun  5 16:19:21 2010 >>> app-emulation/wine-1.2_rc2

Sat Jun  5 16:20:25 2010 >>> gnome-base/gconf-2.28.1

Sat Jun  5 16:21:13 2010 >>> x11-libs/gtksourceview-2.8.2

Sat Jun  5 16:22:18 2010 >>> x11-libs/libwnck-2.28.0

Sat Jun  5 16:23:58 2010 >>> gnome-base/gnome-keyring-2.28.2

Sat Jun  5 16:25:09 2010 >>> gnome-extra/libgsf-1.14.18

Sat Jun  5 16:26:27 2010 >>> gnome-base/librsvg-2.26.2

Sat Jun  5 16:27:54 2010 >>> dev-vcs/git-1.7.1-r1

Sat Jun  5 16:30:56 2010 >>> app-text/evince-2.28.2

Sat Jun  5 18:34:47 2010 >>> app-text/evince-2.28.2

Sat Jun  5 20:32:47 2010 >>> app-pda/pilot-link-0.12.3-r1

Sun Jun  6 10:15:51 2010 >>> dev-libs/icu-4.4.1

Sun Jun  6 18:31:26 2010 >>> kde-base/kde-env-4.4.4

Sun Jun  6 19:13:07 2010 >>> net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.1.15.4

Sun Jun  6 19:14:13 2010 >>> net-libs/libproxy-0.2.3-r3

Tue Jun  8 08:57:38 2010 >>> app-portage/portage-utils-0.3.1

Tue Jun  8 16:41:41 2010 >>> sys-devel/binutils-2.20.1-r1

Wed Jun  9 17:19:01 2010 >>> x11-misc/util-macros-1.8.0

Sat Jun 12 12:06:57 2010 >>> dev-libs/libtasn1-2.6

Sat Jun 12 12:07:35 2010 >>> app-admin/syslog-ng-3.1.1

Sat Jun 12 12:09:43 2010 >>> app-pda/pilot-link-0.12.3-r2

Sat Jun 12 12:20:42 2010 >>> x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.3

Sat Jun 12 12:21:50 2010 >>> x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3

Sat Jun 12 12:23:59 2010 >>> x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.3

Sat Jun 12 12:24:41 2010 >>> x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.3

Sat Jun 12 12:25:46 2010 >>> x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.3

Sat Jun 12 12:29:10 2010 >>> x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3

Sat Jun 12 12:42:15 2010 >>> x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3

Sat Jun 12 12:45:57 2010 >>> x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.3

Sat Jun 12 12:47:08 2010 >>> x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3

Sat Jun 12 12:48:33 2010 >>> x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.3

Sat Jun 12 13:13:24 2010 >>> x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.3

Sat Jun 12 13:14:41 2010 >>> media-video/kaffeine-1.0

Sat Jun 12 18:33:12 2010 >>> dev-libs/apr-1.4.2

Sun Jun 13 10:44:12 2010 >>> dev-libs/icu-4.4.1

Sun Jun 13 11:09:47 2010 >>> x11-libs/wxGTK-2.8.10.1-r5

Sun Jun 13 11:19:13 2010 >>> sys-devel/binutils-2.20.1-r1

```

e ora mi ritrovo con un problema all'avvio di alcune applicazioni 

```
error while loading shared libraries: libbfd-2.18.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
```

L'unica cosa strana che ho notato è il messaggio 

```
 * Sorry, but binutils does not support the LINGUAS: it

```

al termine della compilazione di sys-devel/binutil...

----------

## k01

già provato revdep-rebuild?

----------

## ago

nel caso revdep non dia nessun risultato prova a forzare sulla libreria che ti da errore

----------

## mrl4n

Già provate entrambe le soluzioni...  :Sad: 

Ora però il problema pare coinvolgere solo amule-adunanza (layman-dottout) che mi restituisce 

```
 ^[[32;01m*^[[0m CPV:  net-p2p/amuleadu-9999

 ^[[32;01m*^[[0m REPO: dottout

 ^[[32;01m*^[[0m USE:  elibc_glibc gtk kernel_linux nls unicode userland_GNU x86

 ^[[33;01m*^[[0m

 ^[[33;01m*^[[0m Questo ebuild e' basato su SVN snapshot e sul relativo port

 ^[[33;01m*^[[0m sperimentale della patch adunanza. Pertanto e' doppiamente

 ^[[33;01m*^[[0m instabile e non vi e' garanzia di corretto funzionamento

 ^[[33;01m*^[[0m

sandbox:main  signal SIGQUIT already had a handler ...

>>> Unpacking source...

 ^[[32;01m*^[[0m subversion update start -->

 ^[[32;01m*^[[0m      repository: https://amule-adunanza.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/amule-adunanza$

svn: Target path '/branches/mrhyde_test' does not exist

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m ERROR: net-p2p/amuleadu-9999 failed:

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m   subversion: can't update /usr/portage/distfiles/svn-src/amule-adunanza/mrhyde_te$

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m Call stack:

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m     ebuild.sh, line   48:  Called src_unpack

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m   environment, line 3366:  Called subversion_src_unpack

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m   environment, line 3713:  Called subversion_fetch

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m   environment, line 3675:  Called die

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m The specific snippet of code:

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m                           ${ESVN_UPDATE_CMD} ${options} || die "${ESVN}: can't upd$

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =net-p2p/amuleadu-9999',

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =net-p2p/amuleadu-9999'.

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m This ebuild is from an overlay named 'dottout': '/usr/local/portage/layman/dottout$

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/amuleadu-9999/temp/$

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/amuleadu-9999/$

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/amuleadu-9999/work/amule-adunanza'

sandbox:main  signal SIGQUIT already had a handler ...

```

----------

## ago

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> Questo ebuild e' basato su SVN snapshot e sul relativo port sperimentale della patch adunanza. Pertanto e' doppiamente instabile e non vi e' garanzia di corretto funzionamento

 

non ho cmq capito il legame tra la libreria e l'emerge di amule....

----------

## mrl4n

Sinceramente nemmeno io, ma evidentemente amule-adunanza richiede quella libreria, infatti con un revdep-rebuild amule è il pacchetto che il sistema cerca di riemergere, con esito negativo.

----------

## ago

prova a cercare pi a fondo qual'è la libreria...  :Smile: 

----------

## Onip

 *emerge wrote:*   

> repository: https://amule-adunanza.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/amule-adunanza$
> 
> svn: Target path '/branches/mrhyde_test' does not exist

 

Basta leggere...

La libreria, in questo caso, non centra niente. O l'ebuild è sbagliato (o non aggiornato) oppure ci sono dei problemi sul server svn di sourceforge.

----------

## mrl4n

 *Onip wrote:*   

>  *emerge wrote:*   repository: https://amule-adunanza.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/amule-adunanza$
> 
> svn: Target path '/branches/mrhyde_test' does not exist 
> 
> Basta leggere...
> ...

 

Quindi escludendo l'ebuild (fino a l'altro giorno ha funzionato senza problemi) tutti gli utilizzatori di amule-adunanza hanno il mio stesso problema...

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> Quindi escludendo l'ebuild (fino a l'altro giorno ha funzionato senza problemi) tutti gli utilizzatori di amule-adunanza hanno il mio stesso problema...

 Tutti quelli che stanno provando ad installarlo, come te. Riprova, magari ora hanno sanato il problema del repo.

----------

## mrl4n

Comunque questo non lo capisco proprio 

```
# revdep-rebuild                                                                   

 * Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

 * Checking reverse dependencies

 * Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

 * will be emerged.

 * Collecting system binaries and libraries

 * Generated new 1_files.rr

 * Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH

 * Generated new 2_ldpath.rr

 * Checking dynamic linking consistency

[ 4% ]  *   broken /usr/bin/amule (requires libbfd-2.18.so)

 *   broken /usr/bin/amulecmd (requires libbfd-2.18.so)

[ 100% ]                                               

 * Generated new 3_broken.rr

 * Assigning files to packages

 *   /usr/bin/amule -> net-p2p/amuleadu

 *   /usr/bin/amulecmd -> net-p2p/amuleadu

 * Generated new 4_raw.rr and 4_owners.rr

 * Cleaning list of packages to rebuild

 * Generated new 4_pkgs.rr

 * Assigning packages to ebuilds

 * Generated new 4_ebuilds.rr

 * Evaluating package order

 * Generated new 5_order.rr

 * All prepared. Starting rebuild

emerge --oneshot   net-p2p/amuleadu:0

```

----------

## ago

provo a dire la mia...nel qlop del messaggio iniziale leggo che hai installato binutils 2.20 mentre quella libreria fa parte di binutils 2.18..potrebbe nascere da qui il casino?

----------

## Onip

cosa c'è che non capisci?

gli eseguibili amule e amulecmd sono linkati ad una vecchia versione di libbfd, la 2.18, ma questa non è più presente nel sistema in seguito all'upgrade di binutils. A questo punto revdep-rebuild, da bravo soldatino, te lo riporta e lancia la riemersione in modo da poter linkare i file con la nuova versione della libreria. A me sembra molto lineare, tanto più che è tutto scritto per filo e per segno nell'output che hai postato   :Evil or Very Mad:  (ti dai la pena di leggerlo o lo posti e basta ?)

----------

## mrl4n

...ultimamente noto con gioia che il livello di simpatia sta salendo alle stelle...sono contento.

Grazie comunque della risposta.

----------

## Onip

non è questione di simpatia o di antipatia. Hai fatto un bel copia e incolla di un output chiaro (basta leggere) dicendo di non capire, ma senza specificare cosa non capisci. A me è sembrata un po' una richiesta del tipo "fatemi trovare la pappa pronta", come quella nel primo post, per la quale sono presenti n-mila post più o meno simili ( "cannot open shared object file" ) per il quale la soluzione è sempre revdep-rebuild: bastava cercare, come specificato nelle linee guida.

----------

